# Basket Rack?



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

Here are a few pix of an English front rack that utilizes the pivot bolts of the rod brakes for mounting.



 

 

 
This chromium tab releases the metal platform. My assumption is the platform gets secured to a basket that can be removed with a flip of the tab and carried by hand to wherever.


Here's the platform free of the rack.


 
So, does anyone have any experience with this rack?
Am I on the right track with my assumptions?
Anybody got some good ideas for the right style of basket?
Thanks as always.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2018)

I think you have it nailed - quick release base for a basket.  
A Wald basket would attach to the base perfectly.  Probably wired with a Bimini twist in the old days, but today people do the same thing using zip-ties.


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2018)

That's different!
What does the patent number read?
Can't quite make it out.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## TR6SC (May 20, 2018)

PATENT
No 772 429



dnc1 said:


> That's different!
> What does the patent number read?
> Can't quite make it out.
> Thanks,
> Darren.


----------



## gkeep (May 31, 2018)

Here's one listed for sale in GB. https://picclick.co.uk/Vintage-BSA-bike-front-rack-Humber-Hercules-Raleigh-BSA-392017918864.html.

You might find it in one of these catalogs but beware of the time, flipping through these can become addicting. http://threespeedhub.com/catalogues/.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 6, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Here's one listed for sale in GB. https://picclick.co.uk/Vintage-BSA-bike-front-rack-Humber-Hercules-Raleigh-BSA-392017918864.html.
> 
> You might find it in one of these catalogs but beware of the time, flipping through these can become addicting. http://threespeedhub.com/catalogues/.



Thanks for posting these links.


----------

